
World’s thinnest piezoelectricity generator - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.kurzweilai.net/worlds-thinnest-piezoelectricity-generator
======
jrapdx3
This is a potentially useful development, especially considering the
possibilities of the _reverse_ piezoelectric effect. That is, applying a
current causes the material to change shape, the inverse of current
generation. That could be a key to creating new products.

In fact, Epson patented just such a mechanism used in their inkjet printers.
The mechanical force of current-activated piezoelectric material is used to
propel droplets of colorant toward the ink-receptive surface.

Epson's success in the printer market has been notable, especially in the
domain of photo printing. Because of the patents, other manufacturers, notably
Canon, had to invent an alternative way to squirt colorants. Their solution
was the "bubble-jet" process, heating a tiny amount of aqueous ink to vaporize
it generates pressure to force droplets out of the print head.

The new, very thin piezoelectric material may have properties of this kind
that can be exploited. Imagine, for example, tiny valves or actuators that
could have uses in health care, robotics, etc. Combined with described
piezoelectronic properties, there are a mind-boggling number of possibilities.

~~~
seanflyon
> considering the possibilities of the reverse piezoelectric effect. That is,
> applying a current causes the material to change shape.

This is already quite common in some industries such as precise mechanical
stages for scientific equipment
([http://www.piezostage.net/](http://www.piezostage.net/))

------
nesu
Would be good if it were to use more environmentally-friendly materials. The
piezoelectric material as described in the article is molybdenum disulfide.
This could be a huge disadvantage, since molybdenum is not so abundant in
nature (scarcer than lithium). There are already concerns regarding the use of
lithium, and whether its availability would be able to sustain global
production (rechargeable batteries, mainly) in the next hundred years or so.

I gained a huge interest on piezoelectric materials upon learning of solar
piezoelectric thermoacoustic generators. Not really as efficient as solar
panels, but could be far cheaper and more environmentally-friendly.

